# 2019 CVS Halloween



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just a reminder about signing up for/activating your CVS Rewards card in time for Halloween if you don't use the card all the time. We use my CVS card throughout the year and I just received an email with a 40% off One Item Instore or Online coupon (exp. Mon. 8/26). Sure it's too early for any halloween to be out in their stores yet, but more a reminder to sign up so you get the email offers in time to use them. For anyone new to buying halloween at pharmacies like CVS (Walgreens, Rite Aid) you should know that they _all_ require the use of a rewards card to take advantage of the sale prices (i.e. "with Card").

If you have a Rewards card that you haven't used in a while and aren't getting their emails, make sure you start using it now if only for small things like candy or drink so that the card will start generating the email coupons.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

I used to get add-to-card coupons e-mailed to me, but they did no good last year and likely would not this time around either; the two CVS stores within a fairly reasonable driving distance did not carry any Halloween merchandise and I could not get an answer from corporate as to why. Has anyone else had this type of experience with CVS?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We have all our prescriptions at a local CVS & they hardly ever have ANY Halloween stuff.

Yet they already have candy out but generally have very little decor. Not sure why & I've never really asked but they are a smaller CVS. They used to have a pretty good selection but now it's pretty sparse. But there are enough CVS around me I can easily check other stores.

Most of the stores around here have moved to bigger spaces &/or had the store renovated. CVS wants to get into healthcare since they bought Aetna so my guess is some are moving more into the Minute Clinic direction. My CVS has no bigger space in their little strip mall to move to or to renovate into & I hope they don't move.

I get coupons galore from them & I just have them sent to my card that way I don't have a metric ton of paper to carry around.


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

Never saw anything useful at CVS. Pretty much carry same Halloween stuff like at ShopRite, Walgreens, Weis, etc.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

A few years back, CVS had some pretty nice Halloween items but the last couple of years their marketing has done a 180, not even worth going there.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

We finally got a CVS in our area a couple of years ago and I was so excited. What a let-down.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

I was impressed by the selection at one of mine last year. Although not more than an aisle & maybe another 1/2, most stuff was unique to them. They had a crystal ball (not crystal but opaque) that had the same swirling technology as to replicate smoke inside. Was gone when I went back. Also had the same "disco" light pumpkin I bought from JCPenney before I saw it there but ended up with more of a discount at Penneys. They have it again on Penney's site & also is the same one sold at Big Lots this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just a HEADS UP for CVS rewards card members that have stores already stocked. Received a $10 off $50 in-store or online purchase coupon in my email today. Redeem through Mon. 9/2. Look for your email before heading in to shop.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

scarenoob said:


> Never saw anything useful at CVS. Pretty much carry same Halloween stuff like at ShopRite, Walgreens, Weis, etc.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Not disagreeing in general, but last year I bought two potion bottles there. They have swirly multicolored smoke (liquid) inside. I gave away the purple one to someone who had admired it and my 6 year old cried when he found out! I use(d) them all year round. I need them to bring them back. They were quality made too. Glass. Really my favorite Halloween decorative prop (indoor) and I've spent a lot of money on Halloween.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Not disagreeing in general, but last year I bought two potion bottles there. They have swirly multicolored smoke (liquid) inside. I gave away the purple one to someone who had admired it and my 6 year old cried when he found out! I use(d) them all year round. I need them to bring them back. They were quality made too. Glass. Really my favorite Halloween decorative prop (indoor) and I've spent a lot of money on Halloween.


I hear ya. I saw those potion bottles but waited to see if Sis (who is signed up) had a coupon & when I went back, they were gone. They were really nice & the first prop I saw with that smoke technology.

Went by one today & only had candy & some fall out but did have some Halloween doorbells I've seen elsewhere. They kinda hurt. Also had a witch animatronic which wasn't bad but floor sample & didn't see a price. Had another witch that had that Katherine's look to it & was about 3' tall which was also very nice looking if that is your thing.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

My DH stopped by our only CVS in the area that carries any Halloween props. He surprised me with both potion bottles (purple and yellow). He also picked up some Disney characters, shelf sitters and the cutesy resin dogs in costumes for the kiddo. She gets her own bookshelf area to decorate as she pleases in the living room.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Some Halloween was already out at my local CVS today. I saw that they had a smaller version of the animated TV set with the face coming through the screen that Target carried a few years ago. I'll probably go back and get it because my husband really liked that other one and this is cheaper (and takes up less room). I also saw some creepy singing zombie dolls. The store manager told me he didn't want to be alone in the store at night with those on the shelves! ?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Went Friday & finally had stuff out but still having internet problems so couldn't post. Potion bottles were there again but the one I went to only had 1 of each color. Sis has 30% off entire purchase so I waited but might have to go to a different one if they are gone or don't have more out..
Some stuff overlaps & my phone doesn't have a good camera either. The Gargoyle Door Knocker was pretty cool & has a few phrases but not sure where I would put it. I got the Giant Skull (pix 2 & 6) 2 years ago at At Home & the Giant Pumpkin (Pix 6) from Michaels last year & love them. Cutest but also stupid in a way was the Skeleton at the bottom of pix 3 & 4. He dances to Twist & Shout. Twist & Shout is not a Halloween song & hate when they do that but he really dances pretty cool. The Tri-Candle on 3rd pix 3rd shelf down was also pretty cool. Speaks & then you hear a sound like blowing out the candles & they tip backwards but best of all was the Pumpkin Eyes...Speaks phrases & eyes light up & move & you put them in your pumpkin. Definitely on my list!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Appreciate the photos! My stores, especially my local little one, don’t set up early so nice to see early photos. That typewriter reminds me of the GR one I have although not as big and surely not the quality but nice for a kid to play with and not worry so much about it getting broken.


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yodlei said:


> Went Friday & finally had stuff out but still having internet problems so couldn't post. Potion bottles were there again but the one I went to only had 1 of each color. Sis has 30% off entire purchase so I waited but might have to go to a different one if they are gone or don't have more out..
> Some stuff overlaps & my phone doesn't have a good camera either. The Gargoyle Door Knocker was pretty cool & has a few phrases but not sure where I would put it. I got the Giant Skull (pix 2 & 6) 2 years ago at At Home & the Giant Pumpkin (Pix 6) from Michaels last year & love them. Cutest but also stupid in a way was the Skeleton at the bottom of pix 3 & 4. He dances to Twist & Shout. Twist & Shout is not a Halloween song & hate when they do that but he really dances pretty cool. The Tri-Candle on 3rd pix 3rd shelf down was also pretty cool. Speaks & then you hear a sound like blowing out the candles & they tip backwards but best of all was the Pumpkin Eyes...Speaks phrases & eyes light up & move & you put them in your pumpkin. Definitely on my list!
> View attachment 719268
> View attachment 719269
> ...


Great finds! How much was the witch with the red cape?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

kristinms8 said:


> Great finds! How much was the witch with the red cape?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, I couldn't find a tag on her. Evidently was a floor model but I didn't see any more around. Sis told me the one I went to was a smaller store & will be out tomorrow going to a different store so I will see if I can find out.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Got two purple potion bottles. Try to get some discounted later. They had some decent home decor. Find a store with lots of stuff and raid it once they discount.


----------



## Victorian (Dec 12, 2016)

I caved, and bought a giant skeletonized spider.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

kristinms8 said:


> Great finds! How much was the witch with the red cape?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


$69.99


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Didn't make it yesterday but went with Sis this morning, since she is signed up & had 30% off entire purchase, & just got back. They have way better stuff than Walgreens. The one I went to Mon. had a candle with the same smoke technology as the potion bottle & came in the same colors. Got 1 of each, the Pumpkin eyes that talk & green led wire that says comes with clips/pins & stencils. Appears you outline a face on a craft or real pumpkin. Sounded interesting. Also came in purple & red but don't think you would see those colors as well unless in complete darkness. The pen reminds me of Rock 'Em Sock 'Em Robots. 2 little clips on back that make the arms punch & eyes light up as well. Perfect for the little pocket on the side of my purse.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I can't find the bottles anywhere. I hope to stop in one or two new stores tomorrow but I'm starting to give up. I don't know if they are just sold out or never had them....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yodlei said:


> View attachment 719551


Surprised to see the Electroluminescent Wire kit. Might look for that.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I can't find the bottles anywhere. I hope to stop in one or two new stores tomorrow but I'm starting to give up. I don't know if they are just sold out or never had them....


Clerk told us today that not all stores have stuff or the same stuff. I haven't found stores without lately & all of mine have had most of the same things. As far as the potion bottles, every CVS I've gone to has 1 of each color & that is it.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> Clerk told us today that not all stores have stuff or the same stuff. I haven't found stores without lately & all of mine have had most of the same things. As far as the potion bottles, every CVS I've gone to has 1 of each color & that is it.


That doesn’t surprise me. I think last year I drove to all 4 locations near me and another two 30 minutes away to find 1 store with anything more than candy.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> Clerk told us today that not all stores have stuff or the same stuff. I haven't found stores without lately & all of mine have had most of the same things. As far as the potion bottles, every CVS I've gone to has 1 of each color & that is it.


I have only checked two CVS's. One hadn't put out Halloween yet, but the other had three purple and two yellow. Just FYI.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh wow! So glad i saw the spell bottle post. We went to two cvs stores. They do not all stock the same they told us. Found both bottles that go great with targets plants! BUT check out the witch!! Her detailing is great! And not 1200 like kc brumhilda. Shes 69.00. She is built so nice quality great.


----------



## Rockwella (Aug 12, 2013)

I've been looking for this guy from Sarasota to Fort Myers. I can't find him anywhere but I'm seeing him on Instagram and YouTube store walk throughs. Has anyone seen him in FL? If someone finds him and doesn't mind shipping I'm very interested ?


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

Screamqueen2012-You got this beautiful witch at CVS for 69.00?

View attachment 720013

[/QUOTE]


screamqueen2012 said:


> Oh wow! So glad i saw the spell bottle post. We went to two cvs stores. They do not all stock the same they told us. Found both bottles that go great with targets plants! BUT check out the witch!! Her detailing is great! And not 1200 like kc brumhilda. Shes 69.00. She is built so nice quality great.
> 
> View attachment 720013


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

Screamqueen 2012--
Did I read your post correctly that you got this beautiful witch at CVS for 69.00???


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

msim said:


> Screamqueen 2012--
> Did I read your post correctly that you got this beautiful witch at CVS for 69.00???


Yes I did!! Almost missed her my husband spotted her. She's built great. A steal! I may tweak her costume but even that it's great


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Rockwella said:


> View attachment 720466
> I've been looking for this guy from Sarasota to Fort Myers. I can't find him anywhere but I'm seeing him on Instagram and YouTube store walk throughs. Has anyone seen him in FL? If someone finds him and doesn't mind shipping I'm very interested ?


Looks like he is going to be Meijer too. I was at Meijer today and actually saw the box he was packed in but all the Halloween wasn’t out. I bet one of us midwest people could help out! If they put their merchandise on the shelves!


----------



## Victorian (Dec 12, 2016)

msim said:


> Screamqueen 2012--
> Did I read your post correctly that you got this beautiful witch at CVS for 69.00???


Saw the Witch, today, while picking up a skeleton. I was tempted, but really wanted the skeleton.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Rockwella said:


> View attachment 720466
> I've been looking for this guy from Sarasota to Fort Myers. I can't find him anywhere but I'm seeing him on Instagram and YouTube store walk throughs. Has anyone seen him in FL? If someone finds him and doesn't mind shipping I'm very interested ?


I've seen him at every CVS I've gone to in IL. If you have a Meijer by you, saw him there as well.


----------



## Rockwella (Aug 12, 2013)

Meadow said:


> Looks like he is going to be Meijer too. I was at Meijer today and actually saw the box he was packed in but all the Halloween wasn’t out. I bet one of us midwest people could help out! If they put their merchandise on the shelves!


Yes I saw that he'll be available there but we don't have one in Southwest Florida. That would be so great! I appreciate any help getting him home!


----------



## Nevergoback (Sep 13, 2009)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I can't find the bottles anywhere. I hope to stop in one or two new stores tomorrow but I'm starting to give up. I don't know if they are just sold out or never had them....


If you have Kroger in your area, check there. I saw them at my Kroger in Houston.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Nevergoback said:


> If you have Kroger in your area, check there. I saw them at my Kroger in Houston.


No Kroger in SW FL either...


----------



## Gweede (Jun 20, 2015)

I went to a CVS today. They had ZERO decorations, just Halloween candy. UGH! So frustrating!


----------

